
Rider 2019.1 Has Arrived - GordonS
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2019/04/30/rider-2019-1-arrived/
======
GordonS
Highlights:

1\. WinForms designer: Yep, WinForms isn't going anywhere! The lack of a
WinForms designer was keeping a lot of devs on Visual Studio - I reckon this
might give them the push to Rider

2\. Edit & continue: I've been using this in the EAP version for a while now,
and it's _fantastic_. I seems to work so much better than in Visual Studio

3\. Unit test coverage and continuous testing for .NET Core comes to Linux and
macOS

4\. Improved Xamarin support: JetBrains Xamarin SDK lets you develop Xamarin
on Windows/macOS without Visual Studio

5\. Initial C# 8.0 support: async streams and the like

6\. IL viewer: I won't use this often, but it can be useful when doing micro-
optimisations

7\. Cross-platform performance profiling for Mono and Mono Unity:
unfortunately still not for .NET Core :(

8\. IIS Express support for ASP.NET Core apps: this is another one that was
keeping devs on Visual Studio

9\. Improved theming: this is great! Before you could only easily theme
_parts_ of the UI - so you'd have a nice dark theme, for example, but the
solution explorer and dialogs would still be light!

Overall, some great editions to JetBrains' very credible Visual Studio
competitor.

